# Login text too large



## itsmeacalling (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi
I have installed FreeBSD on my now duel booting machine XP and FreeBSD. The problem I have is when I boot FreeBSD the text in the Login window is far too large, it does not fit within the screen(Gnome GUI). I can login by entering my user name and password but the text is too large to see, basically I am logging in blind, and then Gnome boots into action. With Linux Mint there is a file named "gdm.conf" which is in the /etc/gdm directory. By editing this file I can set the text size for the login window.  Is there such a file in FreeBSD?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 22, 2008)

If so, you have to look under /usr/local/etc.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure the resolution isn't set to high? Have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf too.


----------

